# Foros Novedades Carreras, Maestrías, Postgrados, Cursos y Capacitaciones  curso CURVAS DE DISIPACIÓN DE PLAGUICIDAS

## ljavier

Afiche_Curvas042014.jpg 
El curso “*CURVAS DE DISIPACIÓN DE PLAGUICIDAS*” brindará a los participantes, los criterios teóricos y prácticos para la ejecución de ensayos con fines de elaboración de curvas de disipación de plaguicidas, desde la planificación, distribución de parcelas, regulación del pulverizador, dosificación, aplicación, muestreo, análisis cromatográfico y emisión de resultados.
Público en General: S/. 300.00 nuevos soles
Alumnos UNALM     : S/. 100.00 nuevos soles
La inversión debe ser depositada o transferida a la cuenta en soles de la Fundación para el Desarrollo Agrario No. 191-0031059-0-26 del Banco de Crédito del Perú.
Agradeceremos transmitir dicho correo a las personas que estén interesadas. Si desea mayor información sobre el curso no dude en solicitarlo al email labtox@lamolina.edu.pe. 
Atentamente, 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- *Laboratorio de Toxicología de Plaguicidas*
Av. La Molina s/n La Molina, Lima – Perú. Apto. 12-056
Telf.: (51 1) 614 7800 anexo 397
Telefax: (51 1) 348 4593
e-mail: labtox@lamolina.edu.pe 
Descargar: Afiche “*Curvas de Disipación de Plaguicidas*” [ver +].
Descargar: Ficha de Inscripción [ver +].Temas similares: extractos  vegetales  como plaguicidas Artículo: Actualizan Código Internacional de Conducta para Manejo de Plaguicidas Uso adecuado de plaguicidas aumenta productividad Artículo: Senasa suspende registros de 53 plaguicidas tóxicos por 90 días Hemos ahorrado us$ 50 millones en plaguicidas, gracias al control biológico

----------

